# Calzones on the Performer



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2009)

We made these a couple weeks ago in the oven and I thought they'd be even better on the grill!  I was right, they turned out way better than I expected!!

Mine was loaded with ricotta, Parmesan, spinach, ham, carmelized red onion, yellow pepper and baby bella mushrooms.  My wife and daughter had ham, pepperoni, ricotta and parm.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 19, 2009)

Those look great ! I could go for one of those for breffus fer sure !


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice Larry, been wanting to do them myself. 

Pigs


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 19, 2009)

That looks pretty good great idea.......


----------



## Justaguy (Sep 19, 2009)

Those look awesome!!  I'm never gonna forgive myself for throwing out my pizza stone.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 19, 2009)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> Those look awesome!!  I'm never gonna forgive myself for throwing out my pizza stone.


You threw a pizza stone out?    FAIL!    

Pigs
Who has a broken one in the oven


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 19, 2009)

Why are they sooo small?? 

Onions/peppers look great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2009)

Stone on the grill is a great idea! Nice job Larry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 19, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Why are they sooo small??
> 
> Onions/peppers look great!



THAT'S WHAT I TOLD HIM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BluzQue (Sep 19, 2009)

Those Calzones look _Awesome_ *Larry Wolfe*  
Your pictorials are especially high quality brother  

 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like I told both of you MONKEYs off line, I could barely finish mine, they were NOT small!!!  1lb ball of dough made 3 calzones, you do the math!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 19, 2009)

Larry, why dont you write a book?  Looks killer!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 19, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like I told both of you MONKEYs off line, I could barely finish mine, they were NOT small!!!  1lb ball of dough made 3 calzones, you do the math![/quote:9xrpfay5]

It's a performer...and there are 3 on a stone. THEY'RE SMALL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a performer...and there are 3 on a stone. THEY'RE SMALL !!!!!!!!![/quote:2py9brei]

Well, they were big enough for us and like I said I could barely finish mine AND the damn things took up the whole plate!  How big should they be Chef BoyDaq?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 19, 2009)

Excuse me, how many beers did you consume before eating it?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 19, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a performer...and there are 3 on a stone. THEY'RE SMALL !!!!!!!!![/quote:32aavnwo]

Well, they were big enough for us and like I said I could barely finish mine AND the damn things took up the whole plate!  How big should they be Chef BoyDaq?  [/quote:32aavnwo]

Flipping LARGER! Not OUR fault you have a small appetite. :P  By the looks of the size of your stone... that was enough for two (TWO .... fully occupying the stone) nice sized ones.

Still... nice looking mini's.  :P


----------



## DJ (Sep 19, 2009)

After the last Pizza cook post, we (wife) went out and bought one. She could only find a square one tho. Gonna try the pizza's during the week. The calzones look equally as good as the pizza...
dj



			
				Justaguy said:
			
		

> Those look awesome!!  I'm never gonna forgive myself for throwing out my pizza stone.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2009)

Larry, if they were too small, I'd just eat two!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2009)

that looks fantastic!  something else on the to do list.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok those are on my to do list.  Look really good!


----------



## Qjuju (Sep 22, 2009)

The 'zones look tasty to me!  Do you deliver!!  

Is that a BGE stone or did you get it elsewhere?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 22, 2009)

Qjuju said:
			
		

> The 'zones look tasty to me!  Do you deliver!!
> 
> Is that a BGE stone or did you get it elsewhere?



It is actually a Pampered Chef stone my sister gave me years ago.


----------



## smokey al gold (Sep 22, 2009)

Those look absolutely amazing!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 22, 2009)

Those will definitely work!!!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Sep 22, 2009)

A BIG WOOOOOOW!!!!! that looks good


----------

